# 4k and 3d pass through receiver recommendations



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey all,
I am wondering what you recommend, for my next receiver I want one with 3d and 4k passthrough just in case I need it in the future, but I don't want to spend a lot. What inexpensive(relatively at least) options are out there? I don't mind buying refurbs either. I would hook it up to my current speakers, polk audio tl1600 5.1 setup. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, the best deal going is this Onkyo 809 but it depends on your budget?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll offer three more receivers that offer what your looking for.

Denon 2113CI

Denon 2313CI

Marantz SR5007


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the 7.2 options, but I can't tell much difference between the posted receivers. Are any better than the other? I have heard that Marantz is a good brand, denon is too, and onkyo used to be but it isnt as good as it used to be. 
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well the Onkyo 809 has a very strong amplification section because of its much larger power supply, its also got the very best video processor available and ISF calibration for each input. THX certification giving you some very useful processing modes. You also get Audyssey MultEQ XT


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I offered up three to contrast what Tony put up just so you would be able to weigh your options, I own a Denon which is my second unit because the board went bad in the first. As to the issues with Onkyo there are lots of forums around where members have had issues with various things but truth be told it could be that Onkyo has a larger market share than it competitors. 

There are members here who have had Onkyos for years with no issues there was a study some time ago that suggest that the average failure rate for all electronics was 15% within the first 3 to 4 years. Now Denon and Marantz both have had issues in recent memory with some of there lines, for Denon it was the 3311CI and for Marantz it was the SR5004 and SR6004. 

Sorry for the long-winded reply.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't worry, you could have been more long winded , I am happy to learn as much as I can about this stuff! 

I like the idea of THX since my projector is certified, and some type of Audyssey EQ system would be nice as well. 
Thanks for all the help. As soon as I can afford $500ish I will get one... and when the wifey approves it lol.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

It would be hard to beat the Onkyo 809. Very solid receiver with LOTs of options that you would have to go up a few models on denon. Save your penny's, it should be a solid pick.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have had the 809 now for awhile and it has been fantastic. For the money you can't go wrong.


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the input!


----------

